# Do any of these white gs pups look like they will be long coats?



## Gslover88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey everyone 

Just wanted general advice (yes I have asked the breeder but all she says is she thinks all will be but some will just be fluffier than others). There's 6 boys to choose from and was just wondering for those with experience, if you think any of these cute 5 1/2 week old pups might be long coats?

And yes temperment is the most important thing to me over what coat they have, it's just a personal preference


----------



## Gslover88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pic 2/3


----------



## Gslover88 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry my iPad was only letting me post one attachment per post  pic 3/3


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You're asking if any of them will be long coats like this? 


Just making sure that's the look you like (I would too!).


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

A little early to tell (for me) 
As they grow, look for longer, fluffy, whispy hairs at the base of the ears and between their feet
Hair on their head and chest will be kind of curly and going all directions instead of stock coat hair which tends to all go in the same direction


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's the breeder saying based on their experience and past long coats in their litters?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My guess would be the first pic - pup on the right might be a coat ?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> What's the breeder saying based on their experience and past long coats in their litters?


Good question! My lines don't have lots of coats so I'm bad at guessing coats, but a breeder using long coats should be able to easily tell by now


----------



## Gslover88 (Jan 2, 2015)

JeanKBBMMMAAN - yes that is the look i like  I love all shepherds its just a personal preference

MaggieRoseLee - she thinks the boy with the red colour and also the dark blue collar are looking fluffier than most at the moment. 

Im just a bit cautious as I have been to a few breeders who have tried to tell me they have long coat pups when they clearly werent (they were not even half as "fluffy" as some of these boys)


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Good question! My lines don't have lots of coats so I'm bad at guessing coats, but a breeder using long coats should be able to easily tell by now


No doubt....if the breeder can't give you the best info...well...nuff' said.

SuperG


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sure are cute, long or short!


----------

